# Natural sunscreen (titanium dioxide and zinc oxide) for oily/acne-prone skin



## peachy (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey guys, I know there are a million sun protection threads, but I looked through them and my question was a bit more specialized, so I was hoping some of you could help.

I've heard from a few places that chemical sunscreens generate free radicals and make sun damage MORE likely. I don't know how true this is, but it makes me want to start looking for a more natural sunblock. Problem is all the natural ones seem to be formulated for dry skin...with things like shea butter and heavy oils that would make my face an oil slick &gt;.&lt;

Any recommendations?


----------



## Kathy (Jul 12, 2007)

Good question! I wish I could help, but I have no idea! I just use a Lancome SPF 30 or for drugstore I've been using Aveeno SPF 30 Positively Ageless.


----------



## lisaveta (Jul 12, 2007)

I use Neutrogena Sensitive SKin 30 SPF, it is zinc oxide, a physical block. i'm acne-prone, but this never provokes it. it makes you quite white, though.


----------



## jessica9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *peachy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey guys, I know there are a million sunscreen threads, but I looked through them and my question was a bit more specialized, so I was hoping some of you could help.
I've heard from a few places that chemical sunblocks generate free radicals and make sun damage MORE likely. I don't know how true this is, but it makes me want to start looking for a more natural sunscreen. Problem is all the natural ones seem to be formulated for dry skin...with things like shea butter and heavy oils that would make my face an oil slick &gt;.&lt;

Any recommendations?

Peachy's suggestion of the Neutrogena block sounds like a decent one. Titanium Dioxide is not as comprehensive a block as Zinc Oxide, but it is fine. If you can find a combination of the two, that would be best. I do not know why you are having a hard time finding a physical block formulated for oily or normal skin. You have to remember that TO2 and ZO2 ARE natural - they are organic compounds! Everything is chemical regardless. If you are getting an organic product with shea butter and such, it does not necessarily make it safer than one that uses more cosmetically appealing ingredients. Some of the "organic" sunblocks are considered the most dangerous by environmental agencies that test products. Many of them are plain ineffective at protecting against sundamage - so what is more dangerous?
The whole chemical sunscreen generating free radicals debate is iffy. None of the studies I have read have been convincing enough to lead me to change to pure physical blockers. Sunscreens work by absorbing rays rather than blocking them. They release the radiation into the atmosphere after filtering them. They also degrade through this process - through direst sun exposure. Most sunscreen cannot penetrate the levels of the dermis deep enough to cause any real damage to the skin or body. Even for the ones that can, the evidence to support it is not extremely convincing. There are many scary things you can read about and for every scary thing, something that counters it. You have to do your own research and decide for yourself. Sunscreens are a combination of superior UVA filters AND physical blockers and offer superior UVA protection. If you are looking for a "natural sunscreen," you won't find one. You are looking for a sunblock I believe. You need to know the process of how these chemicals and minerals work, and then you can choose the product right for you according to what studies you believe and disbelieve.


----------



## autumnagain (Jul 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *peachy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey guys, I know there are a million sunscreen threads, but I looked through them and my question was a bit more specialized, so I was hoping some of you could help.
I've heard from a few places that chemical sunblocks generate free radicals and make sun damage MORE likely. I don't know how true this is, but it makes me want to start looking for a more natural sunscreen. Problem is all the natural ones seem to be formulated for dry skin...with things like shea butter and heavy oils that would make my face an oil slick &gt;.&lt;

Any recommendations?

_ I've heard from a few places that chemical sunblocks generate free radicals and make sun damage MORE likely_
This has been posted on other forums but as far as I know it has not been proven with any reliable data.

By natural are you thinking of physical sunscreen (titanium dioxide and zinc oxide only) as the filters?

All sunscreens would have the active ingredients listed on the package. It took me a while to find a sunscreen I like; but I am using one with a chemical filter.

La Roche Posay Hydraphrase UV 30 = works great for me. Feels more like a moisturizer than a sunscreen. Photostable protection due to Mexoryl SX (one of the active ingredients.) I have tried some all physical ones (ROC, Avene) as I have sensitive skin and they felt too greasy, heavy. Some were not compatiable with my Mineral Makeup.

I also wear Mineral Makeup daily over it with no problems.

Originally Posted by *peachy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey guys, I know there are a million sunscreen threads, but I looked through them and my question was a bit more specialized, so I was hoping some of you could help.
I've heard from a few places that chemical sunblocks generate free radicals and make sun damage MORE likely. I don't know how true this is, but it makes me want to start looking for a more natural sunscreen. Problem is all the natural ones seem to be formulated for dry skin...with things like shea butter and heavy oils that would make my face an oil slick &gt;.&lt;

Any recommendations?

Some suggestions for physical sunscreens
Actually the only one I can think of that MIGHT work for you is Clinique Sheer City Block SPF 25. Actives are zinc oxide and titanium dioxide. It has a slight tint (I did not like it). It is fragrance free. I was able to get a sample.

BUT if you buy it; do a test spot first. There is botanicals in it or *Something* that can problematic for some with sensitive skin. It does feel nice on and my makeup applied well over it. (It did not create any oilness.)

Keep your receipt. Do not hesitiate to return it to Clinique if it does not work for you.

Clarins 40 also has one that is pricey that has titanium dioxide. Those that use it really like it. I have not tried it. But I want to; light weight and nice finish.

DHC has one similar to the Clarins; lower cost but online only.

If I can think of anymore I will post.


----------



## lladyrain (Jul 31, 2007)

How about mineral makeup foundation, which has titanium dioxide and zinc oxide? Problem is, most do not state the SPF factor. But I've seen an Italian spa brand which sells SPF30 mineral sunblock (in powder dispenser form). It should work with a layer of powder on the face.


----------



## jessica9 (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lladyrain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How about mineral makeup foundation, which has titanium dioxide and zinc oxide? Problem is, most do not state the SPF factor. But I've seen an Italian spa brand which sells SPF30 mineral sunblock (in powder dispenser form). It should work with a layer of powder on the face. This is the only suggestion that suggests a product that uses a NON-chemical sun screen! If you wear makeup everyday, I would say a mineral makeup that offers an spf 30 would be a great idea. La Roche Posay? They use Mexoryl - a chemical sunscreen! Aveeno products? They use a photostable form of avobenzone - a chemical sunscreen. The poster was looking for a physical blocker. Titanium dioxide and zinc oxide ARE minerals. A mineral makeup if you wear makeup everyday is a fine idea. The first suggestion - the neutrogena sunblock would be a good choice as well. You could layer both if you didn't want to wear a lot of makeup.
For the person who uses Mexoryl - your makeup is causing your sunprotection to degrade. You cannot wear makeup without Mexoryl and avobenzone (used in Anthelios products by another chemical name) interacting with the minerals in your makeup. All makeup contains titanium dioxide, which causes the uva filters in your sunscreen to degrade. I wish people would understand this. I mean, it isn't really anyone's fault if they don't know (even though other people mention it on this board) because skincare companies don't inform people. They are just interested in selling products. I've said it before and I'll say it again - if you use makeup everyday (foundation and/or powder) you should think of using a physical blocker that contains titanium dioxide and zinc oxide without a chemical sunscreen. Then wear your makeup. So many people go out thinking they are protected and don't understand how these chemicals work and how they intract with other ingredients.

I still am not convinced by the studies regarding sunscreens and the generation of free radicals. There are also plenty of studies proving this isn't true, but you always hear the negative evidence more than the evidence that negates it.


----------



## peachy (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions!

Yes, I was looking for a sunblock rather than a sunscreen; I corrected my terminology above. I think mineral makeup is the way to go because both chemical and physical cream-based sun products tend to contribute to oiliness.

I remember reading that some mineral makeup can have an SPF of up to 30--that would be perfect. I just need to do some research into how often it must be reapplied and how much, if it is going to stand alone for sun protection.


----------



## autumnagain (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lladyrain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How about mineral makeup foundation, which has titanium dioxide and zinc oxide? Problem is, most do not state the SPF factor. But I've seen an Italian spa brand which sells SPF30 mineral sunblock (in powder dispenser form). It should work with a layer of powder on the face. I love MMU foundation and most contain zinc oxide and or titanium dioxide. Most of the smaller companies do not have their product SPF rated due to the cost of testing.
I use such a small amount of product that IMO I don't think it is enough protection on its own. I do consider it an extra layer but I always wear a sunscreen product (usually La Roche Posay Hydrphrase UV 30) and then my MMU over it. There are ladies on another mineral makeup forum that swear that their MMU provides enough protection. I am not sure how many layers or how heavy their application would be.


----------



## jessica9 (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *peachy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for all the suggestions!
Yes, I was looking for a sunblock rather than a sunscreen; I corrected my terminology above. I think mineral makeup is the way to go because both chemical and physical cream-based sun products tend to contribute to oiliness.

I remember reading that some mineral makeup can have an SPF of up to 30--that would be perfect. I just need to do some research into how often it must be reapplied and how much, if it is going to stand alone for sun protection.

Going the mineral route is great! The great thing about sunblocks vs. sunscreens is that they do not degrade in direct sunlight and you do not need to reapply unless you sweat profusely or swim for prolonged periods of time. If I were you, I would get a light moisturizer with an spf 15 that is zinc or titanium dioxide based and use mineral makeup over that. I know purpose has a good one and so does eucerin. They also don't make your skin break out if that is an issue. With minerals, it *is* added protection when you layer other mineral sunblocks. Plus it will make makeup application easier. So if your makeup is staying in place, then you know you are fine and protected. If it isn't, then you know you need to reapply for the sunprotection. From my experience with MM, it helps with oil control, so my makeup stayed forever! If you do chose a sunblock, I suggest looking at cvs.com or drugstore.com and looking at the ingredients. If you don't recognize a chemical name, google it to make sure it is not a chemical sunscreen. A lot of products are advertised as physical blockers or "natural" and actually sneak in sunscreens. The neutrogena recommendation seems like a good one as well. Good luck researching a high spf mm. If you find a good one, let us know!


----------



## zarine (Aug 1, 2007)

There are several powder sunscreens on the market (colorescience, etc) that may be a better alternative than natural sunscreens that are oily. I was able to buy a sample from a company called MAD Minerals. Its a translucent powder based on titanium dioxide and zinc oxide that you dust on your face like face powder. I found it to be very effective and when summer comes around again I intend to buy a full-size.


----------



## missnadia (Aug 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lladyrain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How about mineral makeup foundation, which has titanium dioxide and zinc oxide? Problem is, most do not state the SPF factor. But I've seen an Italian spa brand which sells SPF30 mineral sunblock (in powder dispenser form). It should work with a layer of powder on the face. I was going to suggest exactly that.. I wear mmu and never use sunscreen on my face and it never burns (or tans for that matter)!


----------



## princessmich (Aug 2, 2007)

Awesome thread



I also wear MMU alone and i have'nt had a tan since so i guess i am protected.


----------



## shellie (Aug 3, 2007)

i use and am happy with mychelle sun shield spf 28 for facial. it also doesnot sting eyes which is a big plus for me.

it's a matte finish, moisturizes some, and contains 11.x % of zinc and under 1 % of titanium dioxide. plus it leaves no white residue.


----------



## Annatastic (Aug 3, 2007)

Don't use sunscreen that streaks white on your legs, arms, and face. They don't protect your skin as well as others that don't go white. The particals can't cover your skin evenly so some spots are more vunerable. Aveeno is good for sensitive skin too, so you can try that or get Neutrogena spray sunscreen that's cooling. For your face use the sheer one by neutrogena.

-Anna-


----------



## pebbles81 (Aug 9, 2007)

i love the skinceuticals one


----------



## Samantha Mann (Jun 13, 2013)

Try Sun Putty. It's a great natural sunscreen that really has helped my skin. www.sunputty.com


----------

